# Most efficient way to Roll Exterior Sidings solo, no sprayer



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

I am wondering what the most efficient way is to paint exterior houses solo and without a sprayer. I have: whizzed rolled houses before horizontally but see this as slow due to multiple reasons.Rolled vertically with a 9inch but sometimes have to cut in siding and can be very messy. I was thinking of trying 18" roller with a large nap size ( not sure how large) but this sounds like drip City to me lol. Most houses are hardiplank or wood siding. Don't mention any spraying or power rolling techniques as I don't have the insurance or a machine for this yet. Thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I've tried all kinds of ways but nothing more than a 9inch roller. I like the microfiber 6 inch rollers because that overlap on the end of them is nice for getting underneath the overlapped areas of siding. These are the thicker (not Whizz weinie types) microfiber rollers. They hold a lot of paint too. In the end, I wonder how much time is really saved, especially with horizontal siding. It feels as if you save a lot of time, but, in the end, for me anyway, it takes just a bit less time than brushing it all on.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Gymschu said:


> I've tried all kinds of ways but nothing more than a 9inch roller. I like the microfiber 6 inch rollers because that overlap on the end of them is nice for getting underneath the overlapped areas of siding. These are the thicker (not Whizz weinie types) microfiber rollers. They hold a lot of paint too. In the end, I wonder how much time is really saved, especially with horizontal siding. It feels as if you save a lot of time, but, in the end, for me anyway, it takes just a bit less time than brushing it all on.



I saw a guy once using a 9" wooster polar bear. He was using the 9" to quickly roll out 3 sections of boards applying an excess of material then tipping off with a brush. The excess paint picked up from the brush he would use to get underneath and cut in the siding. That was really slick and _looked _like he was working fast.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> I've tried all kinds of ways but nothing more than a 9inch roller. I like the microfiber 6 inch rollers because that overlap on the end of them is nice for getting underneath the overlapped areas of siding. These are the thicker (not Whizz weinie types) microfiber rollers. They hold a lot of paint too. In the end, I wonder how much time is really saved, especially with horizontal siding. It feels as if you save a lot of time, but, in the end, for me anyway, it takes just a bit less time than brushing it all on.


I have tried using a 4 1/2 inch roller many times. But, I have come to the conclusion, after much trial and error, that unless the siding is in great shape, a 3 inch Chinex brush is faster. If the siding is not in great shape, I spend way too much time getting all the areas with the brush that the roller missed. Also, if not using a flat paint or stain, I find switching between the roller and brush to lay off to time consuming, and the brush become a mess. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

How does the brush finish look compared to a rolled finish? Say using A100 satin. I have honestly never only used a brush


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BrushPro said:


> How does the brush finish look compared to a rolled finish? Say using A100 satin. I have honestly never only used a brush



It looks better than someone spraying who hasn't figured out how to not make it flash.


Edit:


It was similar to what this guy is doing:
https://youtu.be/pCwBXnUUV6s?t=378


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I would use a 1 1/2" nap 9" roller, slop it on, and lay it all off with a brush. It could go pretty quick that way, especially if you had a helper.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> It looks better than someone spraying who hasn't figured out how to not make it flash.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Kill me now if I ever have to paint a house like this guy. Mask and spray, so much easier. Just put on enough mils and you will never get flashing.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

MikeCalifornia said:


> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> > It looks better than someone spraying who hasn't figured out how to not make it flash.
> ...


I wish I could, that's what I did at previous companies but I don't have the resources at the moment. 

Brushing a whole house seems really painful to me, I'd rather use rollers somehow too


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you rent a sprayer from home depot or something? Jeez, you're on a slow road to hell doing any exterior with just a roller or a brush. Ya gotta start somewhere....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Some people are gluttons for punishment. All I know is that I’d never attempt to bush an entire house. 

Unless the job is T&M and you plan on making a career out the job than you need to figure out a way to get a sprayer. Buying a sprayer will be one of the best investments you’ll ever make.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

The last company I worked for didn't let us spray outside because of overspray risk. He had a crew of 8 so it wasn't a small company. I told him how much faster it would be but he wouldn't listen. So in the end I have painted a decent amount of houses without a sprayer, and a lot with one. When I did spray though I always worked alongside at least one person. I'll still make good wages without a sprayer, is it ideal, no. But I'll have less cost on prep materials/labor, less risk in making a costly error, don't have to think about wind, etc.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

If its just me and I don't have a lot of staging set up, I'll get up on a ladder with a pelican containing a 3" brush and a 3/4 purdy weenie with the end nap. Climb up, and my rule is to paint everything I can reach from that ladder position and move on. Working around the mid-level fields I sometimes use a weenie frame that rotates on an extention, turning it so the roller sticks out in line with the pole and walking from end to end. Lower levels I use a standard weenie frame and again, walk from end to end. Then again, I usually turn down or purposely overbid ext.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Painting Practice said:


> If its just me and I don't have a lot of staging set up, I'll get up on a ladder with a pelican containing a 3" brush and a 3/4 purdy weenie with the end nap. Climb up, and my rule is to paint everything I can reach from that ladder position and move on. Working around the mid-level fields I sometimes use a weenie frame that rotates on an extention, turning it so the roller sticks out in line with the pole and walking from end to end. Lower levels I use a standard weenie frame and again, walk from end to end. Then again, I usually turn down or purposely overbid ext.


 I have done this practice before, the one thing I don't like about the pelican on a ladder is you don't have use of one of your hands.I know they have one that hangs and a previous co-worker used to rig his with a coat hanger to hang them off ladders


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...2 gal bucket...1 gal grid...6" Microfiber with closed end...Chinex will take a beating all day long...you'll be able to practically roll the whole thing and cut and roll from the same bucket...


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

BrushPro said:


> Painting Practice said:
> 
> 
> > If its just me and I don't have a lot of staging set up, I'll get up on a ladder with a pelican containing a 3" brush and a 3/4 purdy weenie with the end nap. Climb up, and my rule is to paint everything I can reach from that ladder position and move on. Working around the mid-level fields I sometimes use a weenie frame that rotates on an extention, turning it so the roller sticks out in line with the pole and walking from end to end. Lower levels I use a standard weenie frame and again, walk from end to end. Then again, I usually turn down or purposely overbid ext.
> ...


 ...handy pail inside 2 gal on a ladder hook all day long...


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...y'all can read right...?...


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

As an OLD SCHOOL guy I can't tell you how many houses I've painted just using a brush. Eventually I moved on to rolling and back-brushing. No, it doesn't look quite as nice as a well-done spray job, but, you'd be surprised at how good the finish CAN be with a good brush and good technique. Believe it or not, many people like the look a brushed on paint job gives their home.

If you're really old school, there was a time before rollers that you even BRUSHED interior walls. I had an uncle who learned the trade from my granddad and even into his 70's he painted his own walls just using a brush. The only time you could see the brush strokes was on a real sunny day, and, even then, you had to really be looking to see them.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

deadend said:


> ...2 gal bucket...1 gal grid...6" Microfiber with closed end...Chinex will take a beating all day long...you'll be able to practically roll the whole thing and cut and roll from the same bucket...


 Nice, thanks for the pics it helps to actually see what you are doing. I like this idea for on the ladder, I have seen Idaho painter on YT use this system, but for interior too which seems to bulky for me. A 5gal hanging on a ladder just seems rediculous and the 1gal with grid, whizz and brush is too much and too messy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

BrushPro said:


> Nice, thanks for the pics it helps to actually see what you are doing. I like this idea for on the ladder, I have seen Idaho painter on YT use this system, but for interior too which seems to bulky for me. A 5gal hanging on a ladder just seems rediculous and the 1gal with grid, whizz and brush is too much and too messy.


Wooster makes some good buckets, notice the handle has a notch for the hook
https://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/buckets-grids/speed-bucket/
https://www.woosterbrush.com/other-tools/buckets-grids/pelican-hand-held-pail-liner-3-pack/


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> BrushPro said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, thanks for the pics it helps to actually see what you are doing. I like this idea for on the ladder, I have seen Idaho painter on YT use this system, but for interior too which seems to bulky for me. A 5gal hanging on a ladder just seems rediculous and the 1gal with grid, whizz and brush is too much and too messy.
> ...


that speed bucket is what I was referring to as a pelican that you can hang from a ladder. Didn't realize they fit 7" roller sizes. That makes a difference compared to the pelicans limit. I used to love the pelican but find it gets the brush messy and is harder to tap sides with a whizz in it. I end up hanging the whizz off the side of the pelican for space.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

deadend said:


> ...y'all can read right...?...
> View attachment 103479


Yup... Tries everything except the tool he needs and wonders if theres a better way...just trying to encourage someone into growth. We all started with a brush, but some of us folks kept learning.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

BrushPro said:


> I am wondering what the most efficient way is to paint exterior houses solo and without a sprayer. I have: whizzed rolled houses before horizontally but see this as slow due to multiple reasons.Rolled vertically with a 9inch but sometimes have to cut in siding and can be very messy. I was thinking of trying 18" roller with a large nap size ( not sure how large) but this sounds like drip City to me lol. Most houses are hardiplank or wood siding. Don't mention any spraying or power rolling techniques as I don't have the insurance or a machine for this yet. Thanks


I too don't have a sprayer and found the idea of having to throw out all the plastic to properly tape off a house unconscionable. Also waiting for the perfect day with no wind. So I rolled 2 houses last summer with a 5 gallon bucket and a pelican strapped to it's side. It worked OK. I did 3 courses at a wack and back brushed after rolling. My reveals on both was 13". What I could not stop was the dripping. :vs_mad: I'd like to find a better container to roll. The 5 gallon bucket with a grid in it was messy and cumbersome on a ladder. Looking for a better bucket.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

And it probably took all summer to do two houses I'll bet...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

deadend said:


> ...handy pail inside 2 gal on a ladder hook all day long...
> View attachment 103477


So why wouldnt you just cut out of the Duece, and skip the handy pail??


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Woodco said:


> And it probably took all summer to do two houses I'll bet...


It took 2 months of my time. BUT It is not my full time gig. I start at 5 and paint till its too dark and on the weekends. A half of house per weekend. Not terrible. My clients were happy and I got paid. Most of my trash from the jobs fit in a 5 gallon bucket. I just want need a better bucket.

Note: Neither house needed to be scraped. Just 2 coats of paint(stain) after washing house down. and Just the walls no trim.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

There are times where you have to brush and roll a house, like oil stain or any oil to much traffic. I use a broken arm and cut in the bottom edge of the lap siding and down an inch or so. I do all that I can from the ground and then roll it with a 9", skin thickness depends on the substrate. I bump the bottom edge of the siding on the first and second coat so I don't have to cut it in a second time. You do indeed have to do some ladder work but the more from the ground the better.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Let's break it down further then, you have a 25x25 two story House. Roughly 2000sqft of siding. Spray hours to paint- roughly 8-10. Rolling hours roughly 20. Minus extra costs of prep materials and the extra paint to spray there is about an extra day or so on this job (generalizing) overall in the bid. So I can either take the wage hit, use cheaper paint, or sell myself and convince the home owner that there is less risk and I have superior quality/durability in my way and have a higher price. Some people don't want any over spray risk,I have done these jobs. Obviously things like soffits suck to hand roll and will be harder than this example.

(Also to note that an extra day means a day away from another job too.)


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont know if I buy the 20 hours to cut and roll a two story house.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Woodco said:


> I dont know if I buy the 20 hours to cut and roll a two story house.


 I can do roughly a 10x20 section in 1 hour. Some places slower on a house, some places faster. So I usually divide sqft of house by 100 and maybe add a few hours on to be safe if it is a tricky house


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Woodco said:


> I dont know if I buy the 20 hours to cut and roll a two story house.


Definitely possible. I've had a 4 man crew, cut and roll two coats on a two story house in 10 hour day. We used a combo of a 3/4'' polyamide 9 inch roller, a couple 4 inch polyamide rollers and two guys cutting. Now, we also did have a boom lift which helped.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm still saying rent a sprayer. Even if you put a 312 tip in it and turn the pressure to about 50% you'd still be wayyyy ahead of the game. You could eliminate most of the masking and nearly all overspray while still applying a uniform amount of paint to the surface. Then you could brush it out with a 4 or 5 in mop or weenie it out with a jumbo..stll a helluva lot better than a handy pail and a brush.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

When I lived in BC (no wind) I sprayed hundred of houses. Definitely has its advantages, but also many disadvantages. It's super stressful and promotes urgency. If the wind picks up, over spray on roofs, cars, gutters. Blowing breakers. Also all the garbage created. Extra costs in plastics and tape etc. 
When I moved to the East coast (always windy). Spraying outside is futile. Better off just having manpower. I find it less stressful, and less urgency. Obviously Depends on the house/situation too..Brush and Wizz roller works fine and surprisingly pretty fast.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

PaPainter724 said:


> Definitely possible. I've had a 4 man crew, cut and roll two coats on a two story house in 10 hour day. We used a combo of a 3/4'' polyamide 9 inch roller, a couple 4 inch polyamide rollers and two guys cutting. Now, we also did have a boom lift which helped.


A 4 man crew working a 10 hour day is 40 man hours to paint that house. You also had a boom lift that probably saved you 5-10 hours. That's over double the 20 hours claimed it can be done in. 

Rent or buy a used spray machine to start . Around here you can pick up a use graco 490 for $200 - $500 and you can rent them for $100 per day. If you buy one you should make that money back from the labour costs you save and you'll start making more money on all your job after. Plus you'll be able to fit more jobs in your schedule since your finishing them faster


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> When I lived in BC (no wind) I sprayed hundred of houses. Definitely has its advantages, but also many disadvantages. It's super stressful and promotes urgency. If the wind picks up, over spray on roofs, cars, gutters. Blowing breakers. Also all the garbage created. Extra costs in plastics and tape etc.
> When I moved to the East coast (always windy). Spraying outside is futile. Better off just having manpower. I find it less stressful, and less urgency. Obviously Depends on the house/situation too..Brush and Wizz roller works fine and surprisingly pretty fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


 I live on Vancouver island, and this is how I see it at the moment. I can't afford upset customers and problems, and still can quote a job where I make good money. The sprayer will come in due time


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Spray that stuff

So what if its windy,thats what tape and painters plastic are for

Unreal,cutting and rolling an exterior

My God man,this aint the 1930s,we got these new machines theyre called "airless",bag it and tag it

Overspray aint as bad if you know what your doing,ive sprayed hundreds of exteriors,theres all kinds of tricks to minimize overspray,shield it,wrap it,keep the tip close to surface

You cant tell me on a windy day your paints not drying up as you cut it in and roll it,or a hot day

Just crazy,to me,course thats how I was taught,hell,even sprayed oil stains on log houses up in the mountains,I just cant imagine doing an exterior by hand,seems midevil to me

To each there own,I guess

Good Luck with that,salud!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> Spray that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously don't live on the East Coast. Here in Newfoundland it's blowing 40-50km everyday. Try taping up a 2nd story window on a 30 ft ladder. Screw that. 
All situational. Plus a lot of town houses (row homes ). 
Big house, Little wind and no neighbors. I'm all for it. Back in Victoria there was a lot of stucco. Had to spray those ones for sure. Or Cedar Shakes. Man, you ever try brushing semi transparent stain on shakes all day. What a mess! Haha.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Lol, I just sold the job today that I'm talking about doing, because I'm not spraying. I'll take roughly 8 days(rolling) instead of 3-4(spraying). But I'm charging 8. Right now it's about employing myself with less risk as I need good refferals, not just the fastest way possible to get my money. Don't worry guys, I'll be spraying soon enough haha


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You get more referrals by doing more jobs and having more clients....


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

BrushPro said:


> Lol, I just sold the job today that I'm talking about doing, because I'm not spraying. I'll take roughly 8 days(rolling) instead of 3-4(spraying). But I'm charging 8. Right now it's about employing myself with less risk as I need good refferals, not just the fastest way possible to get my money. Don't worry guys, I'll be spraying soon enough haha


Congrats on landing that job. 

What referral sounds better to you? 
"Very nice paint job, but it took over a week to complete" 
Or
"Very nice paint job, it only took them a couple of days to finish it"

You also have to look at it as a business owner. 4-5 extra days of labour is 32 - 40 hours extra labour you can use on a different job. Even at $20 per hour that's $640 - $800 your leaving on the table. You can't always spray them due to weather conditions but spray as much as you can, but always price them as you were going to roll the whole thing just in case you have too.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Gracobucks said:


> BrushPro said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, I just sold the job today that I'm talking about doing, because I'm not spraying. I'll take roughly 8 days(rolling) instead of 3-4(spraying). But I'm charging 8. Right now it's about employing myself with less risk as I need good refferals, not just the fastest way possible to get my money. Don't worry guys, I'll be spraying soon enough haha
> ...


 All legitimate reasons to spray and I am fully aware of this. I only transitioned from employee to solo a few months ago. I hope I'll be able to buy a sprayer after the next few jobs as I've been those painters shooting houses in 2 days with another co-worker. I'm really just happy to be my own boss at the moment and enjoying that as well as sales and the business side. I appreciate all the support though from everyone to get my act together 😛


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

BrushPro said:


> deadend said:
> 
> 
> > ...2 gal bucket...1 gal grid...6" Microfiber with closed end...Chinex will take a beating all day long...you'll be able to practically roll the whole thing and cut and roll from the same bucket...
> ...


...its only a 2 gal and I can move the ladder without even removing it...






its the cleanest system I know as I can simply drop the grid in the bucket and replace the lid...keep brush in plastic holder and start the next morning with no hassle...


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

Woodco said:


> deadend said:
> 
> 
> > ...handy pail inside 2 gal on a ladder hook all day long...
> ...










...I do if I'm rolling also or doing enough to justify...the original post was in response to having the cut bucket and both hands free...much safer at heights this way and no spill worries...


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

cardgunner said:


> brushpro said:
> 
> 
> > i am wondering what the most efficient way is to paint exterior houses solo and without a sprayer. I have: Whizzed rolled houses before horizontally but see this as slow due to multiple reasons.rolled vertically with a 9inch but sometimes have to cut in siding and can be very messy. I was thinking of trying 18" roller with a large nap size ( not sure how large) but this sounds like drip city to me lol. Most houses are hardiplank or wood siding. Don't mention any spraying or power rolling techniques as i don't have the insurance or a machine for this yet. Thanks
> ...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Back in the day, we used to make hook things out of bucket handle wire, and hang gallon cut pots right off of our belts. It worked well, it just made a mess on your pants.

PS, that picture angle makes it look like a 5'er.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Back in the day, we used to make hook things out of bucket handle wire, and hang gallon cut pots right off of our belts. It worked well, it just made a mess on your pants.
> 
> PS, that picture angle makes it look like a 5'er.


I still do that. Except for hanging it off my belt. I like it much more than those stupid hooks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I like this bucket for hand painting siding off of an extension ladder. I remove the handle and replace with a short bungee with the wire hooks. I can strap it to the ladder and move the ladder with the bucket attached. I tape a piece of wire to the rim to hook my brush, and use a 4" mini with a nap that will hold paint and a 4" brush. The bucket is deeper than a round 2g and hugs the ladder better.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

BrushPro said:


> I am wondering what the most efficient way is to paint exterior houses solo and without a sprayer. I have: whizzed rolled houses before horizontally but see this as slow due to multiple reasons.Rolled vertically with a 9inch but sometimes have to cut in siding and can be very messy. I was thinking of trying 18" roller with a large nap size ( not sure how large) but this sounds like drip City to me lol. Most houses are hardiplank or wood siding. Don't mention any spraying or power rolling techniques as I don't have the insurance or a machine for this yet. Thanks


If no sprayer, then you must cut in house and try and roll the paint on vertically with a 9in roller. You'll have to jam it underneath the lips on the siding to make sure it gets a thick coat of paint. 

I've actually had pretty good success rolling hardy board in this manner. Believe it or not, I don't think I'm that much slower with a roller on a typical story and a half home. The reason for that is because I don't have to move the ladder around when rolling from the ground. I don't have a spray extension long enough, so I'm climbing extension ladders when I choose to spray.


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

My forearm and shoulder are hurting just thinking about brush and rolling an exterior....when I do an exterior I run about 6-800 psi with a 2-19 tip with my airlesco 540 recranked to a 690. Airlessco has a very narrow power band so u don't get the pulsating affect.. very low to no overspray and a 3.5-4 inch brush to work it. I always back brush at least one coat to get the siding under edges. Basically the sprayer becomes your endless bucket


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 21, 2018)

Don't have the resources? Rent, doing it old school you will never get there. As stated above, lack of experience to properly spray without flashing is 1 concern, but assuming proficiency then buy, borrow or rent the right tools before starting a job. You will definitely come out ahead and be on your way to a great finish. And have a happy customer. 

https://ScottsPainting.com


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

The Montana Painter said:


> My forearm and shoulder are hurting just thinking about brush and rolling an exterior....when I do an exterior I run about 6-800 psi with a 2-19 tip with my airlesco 540 recranked to a 690. Airlessco has a very narrow power band so u don't get the pulsating affect.. very low to no overspray and a 3.5-4 inch brush to work it. I always back brush at least one coat to get the siding under edges. Basically the sprayer becomes your endless bucket


Exactly. Just gotta know which tool to use and how to use ALL of it in different situations. It doesn't always need to run a huge tip at full pressure...its supposed to make our jobs easier, not harder.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ignore all these spray mavens, and do like Pee-Wee & Lloyd, two good old boys from down South did when they decided to spray aluminum paint on the mechanicals (ductwork) on the roof of the Tootsie Roll factory on the SW side of Chicago in a 50 MPH wind and ended up over spraying 450 cars in adjacent parking lots. Go for it!!!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Ignore all these spray mavens, and do like Pee-Wee & Lloyd, two good old boys from down South did when they decided to spray aluminum paint on the mechanicals (ductwork) on the roof of the Tootsie Roll factory on the SW side of Chicago in a 50 MPH wind and ended up over spraying 450 cars in adjacent parking lots. Go for it!!!


I worked with a guy who did 200 cars down south spaying chrome aluminum! He was a Richard though.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Woodco said:


> Back in the day, we used to make hook things out of bucket handle wire, and hang gallon cut pots right off of our belts. It worked well, it just made a mess on your pants.
> 
> PS, that picture angle makes it look like a 5'er.


I like electrical wire because it's almost always available on a floor near you on commercial jobs. 

That does look like a 5! I've hung those off a ladder. Tried the hanging from the belt trick once too but, didn't like it bouncing when I walked. I had thought I invented it but someone told me SW or someone had sold such a set up before me.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

BrushPro said:


> I am wondering what the most efficient way is to paint exterior houses solo and without a sprayer. I have: whizzed rolled houses before horizontally but see this as slow due to multiple reasons.Rolled vertically with a 9inch but sometimes have to cut in siding and can be very messy. I was thinking of trying 18" roller with a large nap size ( not sure how large) but this sounds like drip City to me lol. Most houses are hardiplank or wood siding. Don't mention any spraying or power rolling techniques as I don't have the insurance or a machine for this yet. Thanks


We paint dozens of houses every year using only this method.


----------



## epicpaint (Apr 3, 2019)

My last sighting job had some pretty big Peaks and I was fixing a lot a lot marks from a previous painter so there was already a base coat on the siding. For the biggerr Peaks I either set up a platform on ladder Jack's, or set up a few extension ladders that I could step to and from. I would actually work from bottom to up so that any overages on the lap siding above the piece I was working on would be worked out.

In the end the siding was free from lap marks, but I did have a problem with leaching. A quick sponge bath fixed that.


----------

